# How to make your own hammocks?



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

I am new here so this might already be an active thread however I looked and looked and could not find it. How do some of your make your hammocks? What type of material do you use for the hooks? I do not have a sewing machine to help me with this


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

I just made this one for my boys: http://www.ratchatter.com/rat-toys-treats-and-more/no-sew-reversable-rat-hammock/ To hang it, I cut a tiny hole in each corner and thread a longer piece of fleece through each one and tied them onto onto lanyard clips like these:http://fix-find.amazonwebstore.com/...src=froogle&utm_medium=CSE&utm_source=froogle If I didn't have those, I would have just used paper clips. It turned out really cute and it was SO easy!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Really simply, get a rag (wash cloth, dish rag, ect) and just jam some paper clips through. I use my dad's old work rags (they are like the rags you buy at the store to wash your car). My boys Love them. you can also just cut out some piece of fleece and put safety pins in them and Then put paper clips, but every time I've done that they always ended up too small and my boys didn't like them. If you know how to Crochet you can also do that, my boys Love their crochet hammocks (I think if you know how to knit it would work to). This is Soda in his work rag hammock from a while ago. The only thing with paper clips is that when you go to clean the cage you need to throw them away since if they get rat urine on them they will rust and break really easily.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

LightningWolf, do you have any issues with their feet getting stuck in Crocheted hammocks? It seems like it would be easy for a loose stitch to injure them. I'm asking because I can Crochet simple things and may be getting rats soon and if Crocheted hammocks work well, it would save me a lot of time and money to use those instead.;D There is an unbelievable amount of unused yarn in this house...


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I use fleece and flannel but you do need a sewing machine for that... you can also do hanging baskets they seem to love those too


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

We do fleece ones that are sewn if we have the time, though the most recent was just a couple of bandanas held together at the corners with grommets and fastened with lanyard clips. As for towels, never do anything that involves loops as their nails can and probably will get stuck. Also, something crocheted probably will not last very long at ALL.

And here's that sticky you were lookin for  http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?33279-How-to-Make-Cage-Accessories


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM50H7ZBJao
This is a link to making hammocks. Good luck


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Your best bet is to buy grommets and use lanyard clips or hammock clips and then you can use a single sheet of rag or fleece and it'll last longer than just poking paper clips through


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

FallDeere I've never had an issue with Crocheted hammocks, though my Grandma (She was teaching me how to crochet when she made them, I can only do a single, Every time I try making a double or more it ends up looking weird or having multiple knots) made it so that the holes were extremely tiny, she used her smallest hook size to make them I believe (I think it was 4.25 mm), I've never had an issue though. you just clean them like every other hammock. Put them into a garment bag and put into the washer and dryer. My boys seem to like them, they don't sleep on them all the time but they like to play on them, I'm shocked that they haven't broke or come undone. I've seen other people make Crocheted hammocks though, and they've never had a problem either. the only issue I can see is if your rats have sharp nails and getting a nail caught or if you have baby rats maybe getting a toe caught, but I don't think that's very likely unless its coming undone.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sometimes I'll knit them or my mam will crochet some fancy ones for us (I cannot crochet to save my life!) but mostly if I'm in need of some and they're all torn up or in the wash, I'll cut up old shirts and clothes, stick holes in the four corners and string them up with paperclips or a small piece of garden wire.


----------

